# Few pics from this year



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

My friend and I have been having some pretty good luck so far this year. Keep in mind though that we live in Indiana with just small lake around us and not North Dakota with awesome bowfishing. The carp are getting ready to spawn here and we found where they are sitting in the shallows with their fins out of the water, so it's on.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

cool , good job :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice job,,,,man them gar are one ugly fish,,,,,,


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

9manfan said:


> Nice job,,,,man them gar are one ugly fish,,,,,,


Gar?? UGLY??? COMMUNIST!! Lol, I love gar, they're such cool fish. Dog fish are ugly, carp are ugly, buffalo fish, also ugly, but gar are fricken sweet looking fish. Like a velosa raptor and a fish made babies or something.

Nice shootin!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

gar are the most beutiful fish in the water by far. go spend a day shooting and watching them in the water and you will not think they are ugly and if you still think their ugly your a idiot


----------

